# NCEES PWR Afternoon Sample Question 511



## seysan (Aug 15, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding |Vab| from NCEES sample question 511. I understand (70L-20/1000)(5+j10) is VaA. Can you tell me what the term 12.5/sqrt(3)L-30 (from the solution) is in terms of voltage? Is the delta load converted to a Y load and this voltage term is VAn on the load? Please explain why |Vab| is not |VaA + VAB + VbB|?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sey


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 15, 2007)

You're on the right track. The configuration of the load does not matter for this problem. It's just a black box being supplied by the cable with the listed impedance. The way to simplify this problem is to convert it such that it can be solved on a phase voltage/current basis. This turns it into a simple single phase voltage drop problem.

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## seysan (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help Jim! I think I understand the problem/solution better now.


----------



## pete25 (Sep 18, 2007)

seysan said:


> Thanks for the help Jim! I think I understand the problem/solution better now.


Can this problem be solved using Line to Line values? IF so, I cannot seem to get it solved that way.


----------

